# My 5 year old son on his mini doing "Around the World"



## beauforever23

I think that is really cute  way to go! i wasn't able to do that till i turned 18.


----------



## Jessskater

That is awesome!


----------



## myhorsesonador

way to cute!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

aww bless, that's so cute!


----------



## WickedNag

Maybe in the minority here but don't believe mini's should ever be ridden. I don't believe there are built for it. Teach them to drive


----------



## mollybolly

awwww that's adorable! 
we have a mini horse that i hope to break for driving and riding for my nephew, i dont have a problem with minis being ridden by small children, i've seen MANY of them be ridden my children their whole life and nothing bad ever happened to them or their back, i think its a personal opinion whether or not they should be ridden and shouldn't take over this post


----------



## iridehorses

That's great! Glad to see he is in a helmet.


----------



## Endiku

what a cutie, and a very well trained mini! ^_^


----------



## barrelracer892

That is way too adorable! Made me giggle :]


----------



## churumbeque

WickedNag said:


> Maybe in the minority here but don't believe mini's should ever be ridden. I don't believe there are built for it. Teach them to drive


 that kid was way too big for that poor little pony.


----------



## kmdstar

churumbeque said:


> that kid was way too big for that poor little pony.


Are you kidding, please tell me you are kidding...? I've seen full grown adults ride minis so to see a kid on a mini is nothing to cringe about. The mini clearly looks SO disturbed too...


----------



## apachiedragon

I wasn't worried so much by his size as the fact that he was walking down an open trail, loose, and backwards. What would have happened if something had spooked the mini, out in the open like that? "Around the World" is something that should only be done somewhere safe, like an arena, or with someone controlling the pony in case something goes wrong. They are very cute in this video, but it is way too risky, IMO.


----------



## Endiku

The mini is obviously used to him doing that, and the boy was in a helmet. I don't see a problem. What could of happened? The kid gets dumped? That can happen anytime. Guys, she did NOT ask for critique. She was just showing her adorable little boy perform something that even I have problems with at times!

And chrumbeque- the therapy program that I work at uses miniature horses for children 50 pounds and under, and those ponies have no problem carrying kids at a walk and trot for short periods of time 1-2 days a week. That little boy can't be more than 50 pounds. He's 5 years old! And the pony looks well fitted with his tack and very sturdy...I really don't see what it will hurt for them to go trailriding.


----------



## churumbeque

Endiku said:


> The mini is obviously used to him doing that, and the boy was in a helmet. I don't see a problem. What could of happened? The kid gets dumped? That can happen anytime. Guys, she did NOT ask for critique. She was just showing her adorable little boy perform something that even I have problems with at times!
> 
> And chrumbeque- the therapy program that I work at uses miniature horses for children 50 pounds and under, and those ponies have no problem carrying kids at a walk and trot for short periods of time 1-2 days a week. That little boy can't be more than 50 pounds. He's 5 years old! And the pony looks well fitted with his tack and very sturdy...I really don't see what it will hurt for them to go trailriding.


If the pony spooked the kid is so close to the ground he could just step off. The key to what you said above is riding for short periods of time. To me would mean 20 minutes??? I doubt of a trail ride is for a short period of time with adults. He just looks too big to me regardless of his weight. If he is that confident of a rider it is time to move up anyway.


----------



## churumbeque

Just looked at the video again, you let your kid go riding barefoot????


----------



## HeroMyOttb

haha I loved it!


----------



## iridehorses

Churumbeque - lighten up ... are you just looking for some way to complain? Just enjoy the video but if you need to criticize, start another thread. If there was something truly dangerous going on, that's one thing but not the nitpicking things you are harping about; besides, here is certainly a nicer way of pointing out some things that could be done differently.


----------



## Endiku

I ride barefoot all of the time. Is it smart? Maybe not. But lots of people do it. And you're starting to confuse me here. Whats the big deal if he can just slide off of the pony if it acts up? The mini can't be bigger than 10hh. And height isn't everything when it comes to what you can ride. True, you look funny if you're this tall 5'10 person on a 14hh pony, but if you're the right weight...it doesn't seem like it should matter.

Ideally, yes. 20-30 minutes is a 'short' ride. But going at a walk down the trails isn't exactly a lot of work for the pony, and its got to be better for it than being a pasture puff, eating itself to death. Sure, the little boy should move to a bigger pony soon, but for now I really doubt he's going to kill the horse by walking it down the trails.


----------



## AngieLee

Thats so adorable! quit the talent lol I hope my future kid is just as adorable and horse loveing as yours!!


----------



## TjWr

WickedNag said:


> Maybe in the minority here but don't believe mini's should ever be ridden. I don't believe there are built for it. Teach them to drive


My son also drives him  My mom adopted the mini for my son when he was 3 years old, and sadly he has outgrown him. This video was one of the last times he "formally" rode him, this past Spring. He is "training" Dutch (the mini  for my younger son now, and my older son, Trace, just has so much pride and love for what he has "taught" his mini so he'll be ready for his little brother. They both love him a huge pet, with the benefits of learning how to move around horses


----------



## TjWr

Thanks! My mom trained him, through my son  My son takes all the credit though )


----------



## TjWr

churumbeque said:


> that kid was way too big for that poor little pony.


 
Thanks for watching


----------



## TjWr

apachiedragon said:


> I wasn't worried so much by his size as the fact that he was walking down an open trail, loose, and backwards. What would have happened if something had spooked the mini, out in the open like that? "Around the World" is something that should only be done somewhere safe, like an arena, or with someone controlling the pony in case something goes wrong. They are very cute in this video, but it is way too risky, IMO.


 
You are right, I do completely agree that it was risky in the fact that if Dutch, our mini, would've spooked my son most definitely would have fallen off if he was in the middle of spinning. But as that saddle is lower than our playground, tree house, play house, deck, top of my son's bunkbed at his Grammy's house (for that matter about the equal with the height of his regular bed), the barstools we have in the kitchen, the tailgate on our truck, and he has jumped/rolled/fallen/slipped off ALL of those at one point or another (without a helmet on) I wasn't incredibly terrified  And now I'm sure that you will inform me that my son could've gotten stepped on, trampled, dragged, maimed, etc etc after falling off, and in that I completely agree as well. But I have no arguements for that - that could've happened in the arena in a controlled environment as well  That could also happen sitting carefully, eyes forward, heels down, elbows in, with me heading Dutch..  I do thank you for your concern

Thank you for watching, and I agree - they are TOO cute ))


----------



## Crossover

I think minis are great for the little ones. I sold my mini gelding to my vet for her 4yr old boy. He liked the big horses but would get frightened when trying to ride with mom. I knew my gelding would be a perfect fit so they took him for a month trial and adore him. The little boy started out grooming and leading him around and now is actually riding him. He loves his horse. In a couple years when he outgrows the mini his little sister will be ready to learn. They are also considering breaking him to cart for the later years when everybody is grown.

You boy is adorable and I'm sure loves riding his "horse" all over the place.


----------



## TjWr

Endiku said:


> The mini is obviously used to him doing that, and the boy was in a helmet. I don't see a problem. What could of happened? The kid gets dumped? That can happen anytime. Guys, she did NOT ask for critique. She was just showing her adorable little boy perform something that even I have problems with at times!
> 
> And chrumbeque- the therapy program that I work at uses miniature horses for children 50 pounds and under, and those ponies have no problem carrying kids at a walk and trot for short periods of time 1-2 days a week. That little boy can't be more than 50 pounds. He's 5 years old! And the pony looks well fitted with his tack and very sturdy...I really don't see what it will hurt for them to go trailriding.


Thank you, Endiku  
I just joined, and I did think this was a fun, friendly forum but I now realize anything I plan on posting, I need to be prepared for any and all sorts of critiques. :wink:


----------



## TjWr

Crossover said:


> I think minis are great for the little ones. I sold my mini gelding to my vet for her 4yr old boy. He liked the big horses but would get frightened when trying to ride with mom. I knew my gelding would be a perfect fit so they took him for a month trial and adore him. The little boy started out grooming and leading him around and now is actually riding him. He loves his horse. In a couple years when he outgrows the mini his little sister will be ready to learn. They are also considering breaking him to cart for the later years when everybody is grown.
> 
> You boy is adorable and I'm sure loves riding his "horse" all over the place.


Thanks Crossover  I agree that minis are a great place to learn, so close to the ground and all 

My son has "given" Dutch to his little brother, but still helps "train" him. Dutch was an incredibly confidence booster for Trace (my son in the video) and for riders to have confidence is priceless  

And in our experience, my two boys have LOVED driving Dutch, even when they have the option to ride. They like packing all their tools, toys, trucks, in the surrey and "going on a mission" together somewhere


----------



## TjWr

churumbeque said:


> Just looked at the video again, you let your kid go riding barefoot????


hahaha unfortunately that time yes, I had his boots tied to my saddle for the time being  He now has a nice pair of tie justins after this ride out back, his slip on cowboy boots were way too easily "slip off" as well! lol


----------



## TjWr

AngieLee said:


> Thats so adorable! quit the talent lol I hope my future kid is just as adorable and horse loveing as yours!!


Thanks AngieLee, I'm sure they will be! It's about impossible to NOT love a horse, right ))


----------



## TjWr

I just has to share these : Trace & Dutch won First Place Best Costume for their "Army Guy" costume  That Trace came up with and designed about all on his own!


----------



## Crossover

TjWr said:


> I just has to share these : Trace & Dutch won First Place Best Costume for their "Army Guy" costume  That Trace came up with and designed about all on his own!


 
That is awesome... especially as he thought of it himself.


----------



## churumbeque

TjWr said:


> My son also drives him  My mom adopted the mini for my son when he was 3 years old, and sadly he has outgrown him. This video was one of the last times he "formally" rode him, this past Spring. He is "training" Dutch (the mini  for my younger son now, and my older son, Trace, just has so much pride and love for what he has "taught" his mini so he'll be ready for his little brother. They both love him a huge pet, with the benefits of learning how to move around horses


So do you have a replacement pony? Good ones are hard to find.


----------



## churumbeque

TjWr said:


> Thank you, Endiku
> I just joined, and I did think this was a fun, friendly forum but I now realize anything I plan on posting, I need to be prepared for any and all sorts of critiques. :wink:


That is an understatement. LOL


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Adorable! Thanks for posting.


----------



## TjWr

churumbeque said:


> So do you have a replacement pony? Good ones are hard to find.


No replacement pony. He rides my mare, and my mom's mare. And we have several others he rides around. We just bought a yearling that is our newest member of the family, Trace "picked him out" and he is Trace's, but obviously that is a long time away  Right now, the yearling is Trace's to love, groom and bond with, but he has his driving lessons with the mini still and his riding lessons on our mares  

It IS hard to find good ones, thankfully Trace's Grammy, my mom, is blessed to be an excellent horsewoman and tends to turn any and all into "good ones"


----------



## TjWr

MyBoyPuck said:


> Adorable! Thanks for posting.


Thank YOU for watching!


----------



## TjWr

churumbeque said:


> That is an understatement. LOL


LOL obviously you enjoy the critiquing part


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I can't comment on doing around the world with little ones, it's my 5 year old daughter's favorite part of lessons. I will take a bad mommy slap on the wrist with you LOL! She now does them bareback, arms out on my 23 year old mare, but always in the indoor. *sticks wrist out*

You are certainly blessed with a pony like that. They are rare gems! Cute costume too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TjWr

That's incredible! bareback and arms out, what great balance!  Trace did it once on my mare, but it still makes my heart jump to my throat that high off the ground. He was in the roundpen practicing neckreining, and the next thing I knew he had spun around, so we whoa-d, and I headed her while he spun back around. I'm not that confident to let him do it that high up yet, even though I'm sure HE is ) 

That's the hard part! When creating a confident rider, we GET a confident rider LOL


----------



## AngieLee

haha i hope so! by the time i have a kid and he/she is old enough to be on a horse my horse will be in his late teens. however he has the perfect personality to be my future "baby sitting horse" lol. i for see me getting my own mini someday though! i always loved them just never had a use for one for myself...but i think a childs first pony is an excellent excuse, don't you? lol

What a great costume! And he thought of it on his own that's great! very creative.

What a confident little guy. It will be great to see what he'll be doing when he's older!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I was nervous at first, but she is also on a competitive gymnastics team and has balance most adults would be jealous of. She has been walking on her hands since 3, I don't know if I could even do a hand stand lol! I am certain she will be out riding me by the time she's 10! 

Yes, when we try to make confident riders we certainly get them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

TjWr, I commend you for taking it all in stride and not taking offense ^^ we have quite a few nasty people who enjoy stuffing their faces where they aren't wanted and making even a rainbow seem evil  it used to be a fun, family friendly forum, but unfortunately we are past those days. Just take what you can from what you're offered, and discard all of the rude remarks. And welcome to the forum! =]


----------



## kitten_Val

TjWr said:


> I just joined, and I did think this was a fun, friendly forum but I now realize anything I plan on posting, I need to be prepared for any and all sorts of critiques. :wink:


Welcome to the forum! Yeah, critique is always there even when not asked for. :wink: However you did a great job handling it.

I think they both are very cute (although I do agree with barefoot comments: it's very painful when my horse steps on my foot with boot on even). I don't know if mini can be ridden by little kid or not (as I never researched that so no input on either side), but the horse doesn't look unhappy or tired. And those driving pics are way too cute. I wish I'd know how to drive too!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

The best part being, if you'd put him on a full size QH, the same people would be screaming you were "overhorsing" him! :lol: Oh dear, you never can win, ESPECIALLY on forums!

Absolutely adorable vid, and great pony. They're so hard to find good ones, and I really do think it's good for kids to be on small horses so they DON'T have as much danger. 

I have never heard of any supporting evidence whatsoever that Mini's can't be ridden by small children. I know plenty who've never had any ill effects from it, heck I've known Mini's who have people WAY too big ride them regularly and never have had any ill effects from it!

Thanks for sharing, welcome to the forum and I hope to see LOTS more pics of "little brother" and Dutch!


----------



## TjWr

MacabreMikolaj said:


> The best part being, if you'd put him on a full size QH, the same people would be screaming you were "overhorsing" him! :lol: Oh dear, you never can win, ESPECIALLY on forums!
> 
> Absolutely adorable vid, and great pony. They're so hard to find good ones, and I really do think it's good for kids to be on small horses so they DON'T have as much danger.
> 
> I have never heard of any supporting evidence whatsoever that Mini's can't be ridden by small children. I know plenty who've never had any ill effects from it, heck I've known Mini's who have people WAY too big ride them regularly and never have had any ill effects from it!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, welcome to the forum and I hope to see LOTS more pics of "little brother" and Dutch!


 
Thank you for the welcome & kind words Macabre! 

Yesterday we got the poles out, and my littleist man, Wyatt, practiced steering in the roundpen. Dutch is the sweetest little guy. When either of my sons come to get him yelling "DUTTTCHHH" one with his halter dangling upside down, one holding the leadrope, he still comes running to meet them and tries to "help" the boys put his halter on correctly. Dutch stands perfectly still, wiggle his nose into the hole and put his head as far down as he can so the boys can reach  Me, personally, I take that as a sign that he _enjoys_ being with my two boys, and that's about all I can ask for!


----------



## WickedNag

Thanks for not taking offense to my post, I just don't believe mini's should be ridden, but.... We have two mini's that need to learn to drive yet, want to send your son over to teach them


----------



## TjWr

kitten_Val said:


> Welcome to the forum! Yeah, critique is always there even when not asked for. :wink: However you did a great job handling it.
> 
> I think they both are very cute (although I do agree with barefoot comments: it's very painful when my horse steps on my foot with boot on even). I don't know if mini can be ridden by little kid or not (as I never researched that so no input on either side), but the horse doesn't look unhappy or tired. And those driving pics are way too cute. I wish I'd know how to drive too!


Thanks for the welcome kitten_Val  I agree with the barefoot concern as well, honestly I wasn't concerned with the barefeet when I posted it. All I see is my young rider and his best pal making a good team I've seen the video a million times and the barefeet never sunk in as the biggest shocker  

I would not be able to watch a video of my son riding my mare doing an around the world right now, my heart would be in my throat as I would be concerned with everything everyone posted here::: the safety if she spooked. That fear is there when I watch my son on the mini, as there is a fear every day of every moment for your children. I honestly didn't, and still don't think, my child was in any danger. But I can see how people watching the video, not knowing my son, the environment, the mini, the history, would feel exactly how I would if I thought a child was in danger. So I can't really take offense 

And I have never researched any concerns about riding minis either.... we get catalogues/emails/whole stores devoted to riding & driving tack for miniature horses.... It never occured to me that it was something that could be harmful, my 40lb son riding a stout little booger like Dutch :wink: 

And it's never to late to learn to drive ) I like to take my husband with me in the cart, as he is NOT a horse person, and the cart appeals to his "things with wheels" side, just missing "things with motors" :lol:

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## TjWr

WickedNag said:


> Thanks for not taking offense to my post, I just don't believe mini's should be ridden, but.... We have two mini's that need to learn to drive yet, want to send your son over to teach them


He would LOVE to  Do I have to pay babysitting charges? :lol:

My two sons, they are as different as night and day, I always joke that when they grow up the oldest one is going to be "Horse Whisperer" and my youngest the "Horse Wrangler". What one can't break the other will. LOL :lol:

My oldest has wanted to be a Veterinarian since he could say "Vet", and he loves on anything that has /hooves/fur/wings/claws/scales, and he seems to gain the trust of any and all animals as well. I would say when he gets older, he would be able to teach anything if he gets the inclination and gains the skills.

My youngest on the other hand..... you have a wild beast that needs to be bucked out? I'll send my 2 year old over :lol:


----------



## TjWr

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I was nervous at first, but she is also on a competitive gymnastics team and has balance most adults would be jealous of. She has been walking on her hands since 3, I don't know if I could even do a hand stand lol! I am certain she will be out riding me by the time she's 10!
> 
> Yes, when we try to make confident riders we certainly get them!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She'll probably make an excellent trick rider if she ever wanted to! My cousin competed in gymnastics and rode horses since she was little, and ended up being the princess in the Arabian Nights show (and did a little trick riding when she wasn't playing the princess) and only worked a couple nights a week, paid her way through college no problem


----------



## churumbeque

TjWr said:


> LOL obviously you enjoy the critiquing part


I hate to type so I tend to make my post really short and not sugar coated.


----------



## kitten_Val

TjWr said:


> And it's never to late to learn to drive )


True, but you have to have that special horse (you definitely do). I doubt either of my mares will do nearly as good job as your pony. :lol:


----------



## fuadteagan

that is so cute. That kid is so lucky. Wish I had a mini when I was 5


----------



## TjWr

fuadteagan said:


> that is so cute. That kid is so lucky. Wish I had a mini when I was 5


Yes he is! We tell him all the time


----------



## Phantomstallion

Aww! Cute! What's 'Around the World'?


----------



## iridehorses

That's starting sitting normally in the saddle then turning around facing backwards, then normal again.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Oh Ok! Thanks!


----------

